

Explore IBM Java 7 - javinpaul
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/training/kp/j-kp-java7/index.html

======
fiatmoney
My impression is that aside from platform support, the major difference
between the Oracle and IBM JVMs is their garbage collector. Is there someplace
that has a definitive comparison (as opposed to just a rough description of
each one's techniques)?

------
skorgu
IBM also has a realtime jvm, metronome (aka "websphere realtime"):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jid4WaILPBk>

------
mtgx
I'm not familiar with this. Did IBM fork Java when Oracle bought Sun? If so
why isn't Oracle going after IBM for "losing them billions of dollars", like
when they went after Google?

~~~
rabbitfang
_"Did IBM fork Java when Oracle bought Sun? If so why isn't Oracle going after
IBM"_

IBM has had their own JDK implementation for more than 15 years. April 6th
1997 is about as close a date as I can find:
<http://www.os2ezine.com/v2n7/javarev.htm> (that's version 1.0.2, so it's
probably even earlier).

IBM have a license and produced a fully compatible implementation. Before
Oracle bought BEA (who bought JRockit) there was also another independent
commercial JDK implementation in addition to the IBM and Sun/Oracle ones.

